# T5 flouro grow experiences?



## 50bud (Sep 30, 2007)

I have not grown MJ yet though i have been lerking on this site for about 2 months now, i have learned at least the basics but on to my question, I seriously am considering doing a T5 grow, they seem to have a longer bulb life and prob end up saving me money on my electric bill? Correct me if Im wrong. If anyone wouldnt care too I would really like to hear pros-cons to growing T5 flouros style and maybe some pics of your results. All is appreciated


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 30, 2007)

It would probably be a pretty good idea. I've seen how CFL grows turn out and I'm sure T5's would probably do even better. How many bulbs/watts are you talking here?


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17173 Click the link to check out Capt. Sphinx's Grow. I believe he was using a t5 flouro setup.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 30, 2007)

T5s is all you will find in my grows...  If you have any specific questions, lay them out...


----------



## 50bud (Oct 1, 2007)

Heres one question DL, is your electric bill significantly lower compared to if you were growing say with a 400 HPS.

here are the two I was considering. The first i was considering buying two orders=40,000 lumens. And the second is a splurge so to speak, Ive got the money to buy it just kinda a "tightwad" if ya know what i mean haha.

http://cgi.ebay.com/T5-FLUORESCENT-FLUOREX-GROW-LIGHT-400-watt-MH-HPS-CFL_W0QQitemZ180163963246QQihZ008QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItem

http://http://cgi.ebay.com/T5-FLUORESCENT-GROW-LIGHT-400-hps-mh-MONSTER-PLANTS-T-5_W0QQitemZ180163963111QQihZ008QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 50bud (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 2, 2007)

T5s are great for veg.  The electric bill is much lower and they are easy to work with.  As far as flowering they do work with the red bulbs but the end result will be 50 % of a 600 hps.  They are great and I have a 4 ft. 6 bulb and a 2ft, 4 bulb. one for veg and one for clones.  Theyb will make a good smoke for you but if serious weight is what you want then an HID is the ONLY way to go. good luck


----------



## 50bud (Oct 2, 2007)

Really? 50%? Well see my scenario is that im looking at a few Apartments and its kinda hard to set up an HPS or MH light when its gonna show up on the electric bill and look suspicious...any opinions?


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 2, 2007)

All HID Lights if using one 400 or 600 will never ever raise an eyebrow or the bill by any considerable amount.  I have 2 1000s, fans, co2 systems, 4 air pumps, 3 h2o pumps a 550 btu ac, a 440 cfm inline fan and thats not half.  A single 400 on 24/0 will bring the bill up maybe 15 bucks.  They say 1 1000 per bedroom is the max if you are living at the house.


----------



## 50bud (Oct 2, 2007)

wow thats interesting info sweetnug really appreciate it. i figured a 400 24/7 would be at least 50 bucks a month...


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude just 2 1000s on 12/12 is about 50.  600s are the best bang for the buck.  Exev a 250 watt hps would better to flower than a T5.  They are awesome for veg.  My 4ft t5 blows them up real fast, it saves a lot compared to an mh., whats your setup like


----------



## 50bud (Oct 2, 2007)

well see i havent even signed a lease yet. Since im going to be growing im looking for a 2 bdr apartment, one room for growing cause i really doubt i will have many visitors or even could use the closet if its big enough, i would like to grow around 6 plants producing anywhere near a 2/3-1lb per grow i would be happy with, obviously the more the better but thats just kind of an idea. Any suggestions?


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 2, 2007)

2/3rds of a pound with 6 plants is very difficult.  Are you using hydro or soil?  If you want that you need to use sea of green method and have  a seperate veg chamber and use at least a 600 with co2.  What are the specs of your room


----------



## 50bud (Oct 2, 2007)

i know quite a bit with soil grow, though i have no experience with it, before i started working 2nd shift recently ughhh, I literally would sit and look through grow journals for hours upon hours soaking up as much info as possible. Like i said no leases signed yet but just an idea, i would say a 14X14ft. space, with prob 8 ft. ceilings would be a good guesstimate.


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 2, 2007)

Well that space needs 2 600s to  be optimum.  Thats a large space you could put 10 plants under each light. 1 1000 could work as well


----------



## numbinside (Oct 2, 2007)

2/3 of a lb wouldnt be very difficult especially in a nice size space like that.


----------



## 50bud (Oct 2, 2007)

Bottom line is, i just want to grow some good smoke thats gonna last me a while. Hence the 2/3 lb.


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 2, 2007)

It would be hard to get that under flos. You could get 1.5-2 lbs if you used the HIDs.  I bet that would last longer


----------



## 50bud (Oct 3, 2007)

well thanx sweetnug, i didnt realize an HID light would be so cheap on my electric bill so i will prob be switching my options to a 400 or 600 hps light. thanx again.


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 3, 2007)

Buying HIDs is gonna be expensive unless you have a big space just to warn you if your looking for a cheap way CFL's are your choice check out this thread... 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=157869#post157869


----------

